# How would you describe a blagdon ?



## QUICKFIRE (19 May 2008)

If you saw an advert for a horse for sale, and in the wording it said blagdon, would you know what it was and how would you describe it to some body who didn't know what it was????

answers on a postcard please


----------



## merlinsquest (19 May 2008)

Gypsy horse......

Ducks to avoid missiles if wrong!!!


----------



## SpruceRI (19 May 2008)

My answer would be that its a hairy legged cob, over 14.2hh that's a roan colour with a white patch under its stomach.

I know there was a post on here ages ago about what a Blagdon was, don't think anyone agreed exactly but it wasn't what I think of a Blagdon cob


----------



## LindaW (19 May 2008)

I'd think of a welsh cob with an awful lot of white, splashes etc?


----------



## JM07 (19 May 2008)

this.....................


http://valleyequestrian.mysite.orange.co.uk/page5.html


----------



## QUICKFIRE (19 May 2008)

In my mind a blagdon would be how you describe it mad hossy, but is it more of a colour than a type.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (19 May 2008)

Thanks for the link JM07, but the pics are not working for me,   So say for instance if it was a hairy cob with white flairs on, but a solid dk bay / black then it wouldn,t be a blagdon.


----------



## trendybraincell (19 May 2008)

Clydesdale springs to my mind, they are often blagdon aren't they?


----------



## JM07 (19 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks for the link JM07, but the pics are not working for me,   So say for instance if it was a hairy cob with white flairs on, but a solid dk bay / black then it wouldn,t be a blagdon. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ooo, sorry....

roan body and splashes of white from hoof to lower body...


----------



## daisylovespaul (19 May 2008)

My mare was advertised as blagdon. she's a 16.3 clydesdale cross. when i queried exactly what blagdon meant was told it referred to her colour. shes skewbald in her passport but basically roan with white splashes and a grey mane.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (19 May 2008)

Wished i knew how to post a pic,  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  a friend has a, what i would call a blagdon, would like to get some of you happy people to confirm it.


----------



## SpruceRI (19 May 2008)

Ah?  So it doesn't have to be a heavy hairy cob to be Blagdon?

Just have the white splashes under tum and lots of white leg?


----------



## sade1986 (19 May 2008)

Was curious as i had never heard the term and found this, its the second and third from last photos. The horse is described as blagdon. Seems to match what has been said by others in the post.

http://www.gypsyhorses.com/breeders/vines.htm


----------



## LCobby (19 May 2008)

Blagdon is a colour pattern of white socks or stockings and a white belly splash.
This may not extend above the elow-stifle line, so not always classed a coloured.
Frequently seen in Clydesdales and often on bay base colouras well as  roans.


----------



## joannemarson (20 May 2008)

Iv got an unreg welsh d mare, she is all black with a white face, a white stocking and she has white splodges under her tummy, i wonder if she would be a blagdon!!??


----------



## no1savannah (24 May 2008)

Blagdon is the little geldings name!!!!!  I went to see him for my daughter.


----------

